# 2023 Kidding Tally



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Starting this early.
Ill will post 2022 finishing Tally once it completed.
For fun.
.2020 
Bucklings 432
Doelings 419

2021
Bucklings 142
Doelings 151

2022
Bucklings 299
Doelings 333

Bucklings 0
Doelings 0
Pictures starting January 1, 2023
Get those cameras/Phones ready!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You are starting it early this year! I can tell how excited you are for baby goat pics!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol I’m not doing babies this coming year so I’m going to need this bad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry @Tater74...its not 2023 yet. Those need to go on the 2022 Kidding Tally!🤗


----------



## Tater74 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a problem at all! I got it off for you guys


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I feel like there should be a baby or 2 on here already 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I feel like there should be a baby or 2 on here already


Me too lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Come on, someone has had to of had 2023 babies by now


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

mine were born right before jan, sorry no photos until april/may when i have two does due


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

@MyCrazyGoats10 i know you had a baby born!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Today Qheart had twin Full blood Boers 
Doelings 1
Bucklings 1


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Nya had twins on January 4th, but unfortunately the buckling passed away.
Doelings 2
Bucklings 1


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a beautiful doeling. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyCrazyGoats10 (11 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What a beautiful doeling. Im sorry for your loss.


Thank you ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job, Qheart, starting our 2023 kidding tally off!
Congratulations! 🎉 ♥ 🐐 🐐 💕 

Congratualions @MyCrazyGoats10 ! What a cutie doeling! 🥰 I love her markings!
So sorry the buckling did not make it.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yay for beautiful babies to kickstart things! 🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Tinkerbell delivered 2 full blood Boer Bucklings. Each over 9 lbs

Doelings 2
Bucklings 3


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

3 down! It’s hopping over there!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! 🎉 🎊 🎈 
What a sweet picture! 🥰 🥰 
She looks like a great mama!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wow Tink! You overachiever! Just had to show mama not to worry about you and that you could handle really big boys 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This morning Red had twin doelings. A red doeling, the dapple doeling passed. 
Doelings 3
Bucklings 3


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations and what a beautiful picture of moma Red with her cutie. 🥰 
So sorry about the doeling that passed. 😔
Hugs


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

surprise nigerian dwarf kids- pangaroo had triplets but the doeling passed before i could get home.small ,but these two are fighters. blk and white with doeling have blue eyes
doelings 4
bucklings 4


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

June had 2 babies this morning!!! Both boys so I guess that puts it at 
Doelings 4
Bucklings 6


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

So sweet 💕
CONGRATULATIONS 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> June had 2 babies this morning!!! Both boys so I guess that puts it at
> Doelings 4
> Bucklings 6
> View attachment 244426
> ...


Oh.my.gosh. That face… well both faces actually 😂… so cute


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

BloomfieldM said:


> Oh.my.gosh. That face… well both faces actually 😂… so cute


They do make some funny faces 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations @Yuki ! The boys are gorgeous! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@daisymay ...Im sorry for loss of your doeling. That hurts. Congrats on the twins. 
@Yuki ....so cute!💗💖


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

triplet doelings at Dove Hollow today 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh my gosh, @Dove Hollow , the triplets are just so adorable!
😻😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisymay said:


> surprise nigerian dwarf kids- pangaroo had triplets but the doeling passed before i could get home.small ,but these two are fighters. blk and white with doeling have blue eyes
> doelings 4
> bucklings 4


Congratulations on the surprise!
I am sorry you lost the little doeling. 😔


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

The little gold one is adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Doelings 7
Bucklings 6

Beautiful Triplets!🥰💖💗


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

After losing ALL of my registered Boers in 2022 (and most of my commercial), one of my last 2 pure Boer does delivered a buck and doe in the middle of a thunderstorm. No complications and Peaches is a super mom!

Meet Thunder and Storm! 



















Melatonin boost if anyone needs it! Twas 15° here last night.










Doelings: 8
Bucklings: 7


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Awww look at their jammies


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, we so rarely get pics of baby boers in jammies. So cute.


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Aw, we so rarely get pics of baby boers in jammies. So cute.



They probably didn't need them, but I am handling my remaining Boers with kid gloves (pun intended).


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We have a singal buckling out of Sugar. He squats to pee but everything is where it should be so he's just a weirdo.

Doelings:8
Buckling:8


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

mariella said:


> We have a singal buckling out of Sugar. He squats to pee but everything is where it should be so he's just a weirdo.
> 
> Doelings:8
> Buckling:8
> View attachment 244550


So cute


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations @svgoats ! Those two are precious! 🥰 😻 
So sorry to hear you lost so many.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

mariella said:


> We have a singal buckling out of Sugar. He squats to pee but everything is where it should be so he's just a weirdo.
> 
> Doelings:8
> Buckling:8


What a cutie!! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww how Adorable! Congrats!🥰


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on the surprise!
> I am sorry you lost the little doeling. 😔


Thank you, i had no idea she was pregnant. The two house goats are doing great though


----------

